# New Soap Molds



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Made up some new soap molds:










2 3 pound boxes, a 4 pound an a 5 pound. Need ta make the 6 pound mold yet.










Perty simple contruction, just 3/4 plywood an some finish screws. They ain't jewlery cabinets but then again were makin soap!










Also made up a jig fer cuttin the bars. Again just some 3/4 plywood an a good putty knife. Couldn't beleive what they charge fer soap molds an the bar cutter. All the ones what I've made so far woulda been well over a $100 plus shippin. I got bout $5 plus some free scrap plywood an a bit a time. Beats the old stuff I was usin fer molds.

Anybody wan'ts dimensions fer the different size boxes, let me know, be glad ta get em to ya.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool!do you have to coat yours in grease or does your soap fall out on it's own?

<-----sucks at soap.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just line mine with wax paper. Grandma used flour sack cloth.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice indeed! I suck at building but wondering if I cound use my loaf pans. Have both metal and glass....?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, lie will stain the metal pans but not the glass ones.

Ifin yall no anybody what has shop class, bet they might whoop up a few as a class project?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

One of the big reasons I haven't made soap in a while is that I got tired of cutting it up and I'm too cheap to buy molds. 

I will give that "cutter" a try when the garden work lets up a little, thanks OCH

The DD's try to keep sharp things away from me, a few years ago I cut about 1/8 inch off the end of my little finger trying to cut up a tray of soap that got too hard when I let cure too long before cutting it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Just line mine with wax paper. Grandma used flour sack cloth.


I'd never considered that!thanx bro!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought 3" pvc pipe (about 2 1/2' long) to use as soap molds, but have never actually done it yet. I ended up using all my lye to kill fire ants. 

I still want to do it, but I guess all the warnings got me a little nervous.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't nothin ta be scared bout. Just read an follow directions an be carefull. Safe ta do with some precautions. Yall drive a car don't ya? This be lots less dangerous, just gotta watch the lye water be all.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Old Coot, Nice boxes. Never thought of the wax paper. Thanks! Would you be so kind as to post the dimensions of the boxes. Otherwise, we'll all get skinny bars or fat ones. Thanks again.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Soap Mold Dimensions*

Inside box dimensions be:

3 pound
10 inchs long x 3 1/2 inchs wide x 2 3/4 inchs tall

4 pound
13 inchs long x 3 1/2 inchs wide x 2 3/4 inchs tall

5 pound
16 inchs long x 3 1/2 inchs wide x 2 3/4 inchs tall

Bear in mind that be the inside dimensions, so ya gotta add some ta the sides an ends. Depends on what material yall use. I used 3/4 inch wood all the way round. So lets use the 3 pound box as an example. My bottom was 10 inchs long, 3 1/2 inchs wide an 3/4 inch thick. That makes my sides an ends 3 1/2 inchs tall ta allow fer the thickness a the bottom.

Now the soap cutter be:

16 inchs long x 4 inchs wide x 3 3/4 inchs tall all inside dimensions. I'd cut the slots from the stop end back at 1 inch. Makes a nice size bar thata way.


----------

